# Daten mit Ubuntu retten



## Schlumpfina (14. November 2008)

huhu Tutorialers! =P

Ich hab mal ne frage, bin sehr sehr neu mit Linux.
Da mein Windows gestern den Geist aufgegeben hat, wollte ich fragen, wie man die Daten auf dem Windows mit Ubuntu rettet.
Bitte so einfach wie möglich... (also wohin klicken =P)

Das wäre echt super, weil ich hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt & bisher kann ich mit den Terminalbefehlen nichts anfangen. Darum frage ich hier, ob ihr ein Tutorial hättet =P
Will die Daten von meiner NTFS Festplatte auf eine externe FAT32 Platte übertragen. (USB)
Also wo was eingeben etc...


Wäre euch echt SUPER DANKBAR! =)


Danke!
see ya@the forum


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. November 2008)

Das Problem an deinem beschädigten Dateisystem ist, dass ein Linux wie Ubuntu selbst mit NTFS-Treiber dieses Dateisystem auch nicht richtig lesen können wird. Dass heißt du kannst es probieren aber trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen ein chkdsk /r in der Wiederherstellungskonsole zu machen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2008)

Bei vielen Problemchen hat sich die Ultimate Boot CD mit den vielen Tools bewährt. Sie enthält Tools um den PC zu testen und auch um Daten zu sichern. Fast alles über relativ einfach zu bedienende Programme (es muss nicht immer Linux sein  )


----------

